
Internet experiment goes wrong, takes down a bunch of Linux routers - walterbell
https://www.zdnet.com/article/internet-experiment-goes-wrong-takes-down-a-bunch-of-linux-routers/
======
jsiepkes
So the gist is FRR crashes when it receives a message with a "valid standards-
compliant unassigned BGP attribute". That sounds like a serious quality issue.
Its the kind of scenario you usually have a couple of unit tests for.

